# one more guess the breed please



## TNchick

This guy is also five months old. His name is blondie we dont know what breed. He and animal from the other pics run the flock. Breed?


----------



## 7chicks

I don't know what breed but he sure is a nice looking boy.


----------



## robin416

My first thought was salmon favorelle but its hard to tell when you can't see the bird. 

Has that comb been dubbed?


----------



## kessy09

I thought favorelles too but he's missing the beard. Are his legs feathered? What type of comb is that? How many toes and what color are the skin and legs? Those answers will help everyone determine a better educated guess.


----------



## robin416

What other large fowl breeds are called Salmon?


----------



## TNchick

I will try to post some better pics of him. His legs are clean not feathered.


----------



## TNchick

The camera wouldn't flash so the color is a little off but here he is.


----------



## TNchick

I'm not sure what dubbed means but nothing has been done to him.


----------



## MaransGuy

Some kind of American Game mix maybe?


----------



## robin416

MaransGuy said:


> Some kind of American Game mix maybe?


I think you're right, he's some kind of mix. Definitely not a Salmon Fav.


----------



## TNchick

He came from murray mcmurray. I bought a box of asst breeds. So he should be a standard breed.


----------



## robin416

This is what happens when buying birds this way. They do not breed to standard, its all about the numbers. Your boy is no breed that I recognize, doesn't mean he's not a poor representation of a breed though. Its just the way it is. 

And is a prime example why a serious breeders chicks are so much more expensive than those from a hatchery. A lot of thought goes in to breeding and the costs are high for breeding and improving a particular breed.


----------



## TNchick

Wow. I really am tired of the condescending tone. Why sound so down on me? There is no problem. Did i complain at all? I simply asked for thoughts on the breed. 
Fyi...We wanted a variety. I raise these birds with my kids. We have had a great time with all of our different birds. He's gorgeous. The biggest rooster we have had. The other option is to buy them from the local feed store in the spring. They only carry a few breeds. My birds may not have the pedigree of yours but they lay yummy eggs and are good eating. I enjoy them and until lately I have enjoyed this forum.


----------



## robin416

"So he should be a standard breed." That was your statement. I explained why it is he might not represent his breed. That isn't condescension, I made a simple statement of fact.


----------



## nj2wv

I checked my McMurray catalog and it looks like it could be a silver leghorn. Maybe call their customer service and describe him to them. Lots of their images are drawings so it is hard to tell which one for sure.


----------



## TNchick

nj2wv said:


> I checked my McMurray catalog and it looks like it could be a silver leghorn. Maybe call their customer service and describe him to them. Lots of their images are drawings so it is hard to tell which one for sure.


This is my best guess too. The one difference I see is the comb. His is still coming in but looks like it will be rose type. He is still developing his under feathers and has just mastered crowing even tho he is huge. I keep teasing the kids and saying they sent us an eagle by mistake.


----------



## LittleWings

TNchick said:


> Wow. I really am tired of the condescending tone. Why sound so down on me? There is no problem. Did i complain at all? I simply asked for thoughts on the breed.
> Fyi...We wanted a variety. I raise these birds with my kids. We have had a great time with all of our different birds. He's gorgeous. The biggest rooster we have had. The other option is to buy them from the local feed store in the spring. They only carry a few breeds. My birds may not have the pedigree of yours but they lay yummy eggs and are good eating. I enjoy them and until lately I have enjoyed this forum.


I agree with what Robin said but it sounded condescending to me also. You may not like hatcheries but don't try to make someone else feel stupid for buying from one. It was good info, just a rude way of saying it.

"There are many ideas that are expressed in our community, and ways of getting things done, and putting down how other's do it can't be tolerated."


----------



## robin416

I don't care if they came from hatcheries, I've got some of my own. But the reality remains, if you go with the hatchery do not expect to receive a good breed representation. The comment of "So he should be a standard breed." tells me that she expected something different.


----------



## LittleWings

TNchick said:


> I'm not sure what dubbed means but nothing has been done to him.


 Dubbing is when a straight comb has been cut off or way down to make it small. It is done to keep the comb from freezing and in Game birds because they used to be fighting birds. I'm not sure of what other reasons you would dub.


----------



## kessy09

"I think it's so hard to judge tone/intention over a computer. Everything should be taken with a grain of salt. Nothing 'sounds' any way when you are reading text. Unless there are adjectives describing how one is intending their words to come across, you can't add your own adjectives and tell someone how they spoke. It's caused some really great members to be removed from here and the numbers of extremely experienced chicken people are dropping like flies," I said with a observant and inquisitive voice, while stopping every now and again to ponder the oddities of communicating over the internet. 

"I will be typing in quotes, from now on, with my intended tone of voice described, so that there can be no mistake as to how my words come across. Trust me to be honest about how I'm feeling, as I'm not one to be passive aggressive. If I'm annoyed, are angry, or think something is dumb, out of line or totally awesome, you will all know now exactly how I am meaning to type it," I said with excitement in my voice at the innovative new way I will begin corresponding with my forum friends.


----------



## nj2wv

Lol. They sent me a buff Cochin with mine but someone stole it with twelve others from my original order.


----------



## LittleWings

nj2wv said:


> Lol. They sent me a buff Cochin with mine but someone stole it with twelve others from my original order.


 Someone stole your chicks before they arrived?


----------



## nj2wv

No. They arrived safe and alive in May. In July my daughter came to visit me. My husband was in the hospital. My son was working and I was spending time with my daughter. When I came home in the morning thirteen of the two months old pullets were gone.


----------



## LittleWings

Thats pretty low life. I'm sorry that happened. I wish there was a sympathy button to go along with the Like button.


----------



## nj2wv

Thank you. The drug problem is so bad here that they steal everything and anything.


----------



## LittleWings

I can see them now, standing at the crack house with a box of chickens to trade. LOL 

It's actually pretty bad here in Houston too. And I live in the hood so I worry about it a lot. The ones around here are scared of my dogs though and its rare that I'm not here.


----------



## TNchick

I found this image on the internet. It looks exactly like my guy. This is a Golden Duckwing. Do you think it matches?

Funny, I searched MmcM website, they don't claim to even have this breed. 
Weird. 

He is a beautiful bird.

My apologies if I was short to be offended. I personally have been through alot this week with my mother and sister's health both in decline suddenly, and the stress may have caused me to lash out.
I am not normally so sensitive, however I was also disturbed by other posts regarding someone I considered a mentor, who in my opinion was not treated respectfully by this forum. But it is what it is.
So, all that said. I'm sorry if I was a jerk. I appreciate all the help and support found here.


----------



## nj2wv

Maybe it's a new breed they want to try. In the catalog they have a silver duck wing bantam. He is still a nice looking bird. Enjoy!!


----------



## garcimat021

That looks like a grey hatch which is a game bird not a regular chicken


----------



## TNchick

What does grey hatch mean?


----------



## LittleWings

Grey and Hatch are lines, or strains of American Gamefowl. They are the names of the breeders that developed the line.

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Games/BRKAmerGame.html


----------



## TNchick

Thanks for the link. Now I think I'm onto something. He isn't fighting but definately the head honcho.


----------



## troyer

He looks like an Easter Egger without a beard. I have had several of those in the years past and have found them to be very attractive. The ones without the beards tended to be in the upper end of hierarchy.


----------



## kaufranc

I am going to say a Easter Egger. We get a lot of that breed from McMurray. He is very handsome! We have one similar, Roo. He is also handsome . I will see if I can find a picture .


----------



## kaufranc

Find it! Here is Roo...


----------



## TNchick

He looks just like my blondie! Very confusing how many can look the same.


----------



## TNchick

Originally I thought ee. Because he had very puffy cheeks as a chick.


----------



## kaufranc

The EE's come in some many different colors and patterns. I love the colored eggs I get from mine.


----------

